# Escambia Bay



## AFastSilverSC2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello All,..I'm Jerry(42yrs old) and This is my first post! (Hopefully not Miscatagorized :001_unsure Wonderin if anyone would be willing to let me tag along one night (at the moment I am inbetween boats and have had the itch real bad ) if they are going out from the E.Milton boat ramp to do a lil giging? Just send me a message,..ty


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Morning Jerry
I don't go over that way, but if you want to try AL., I'd be glad to take you. Orange Beach or Dauphin Is.
bamafan611


----------



## al_milo (Apr 23, 2011)

Do you know where to go?


----------



## AFastSilverSC2 (Sep 7, 2009)

:whistling:Sandy Shoreline,.. 3 inches of water or more,....Light(s) and a gig are a must! :clap: And if you feel like :notworthy: to The Flounder Gods you can do that too.


----------

